# Los Magnificos - San Antonio



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hope to see you there!

















Click here for registration information

If you want to be indoors, you must pre-register, have a full display, and be purchasing electricty to be guaranteed a spot. (not sure how much electricty is yet, but will let you know soon!). If we don't have enough people getting electricty, remaining indoor spots will be based on first pre-registrations received.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*we'll be there *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cant wait for this one :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

we might go :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yall should have the worst hair cut category  
sa has lots of people that will fall in that one


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 11:29 AM~13666532
> *yall should have the worst hair cut category
> sa has lots of people that will fall in that one
> *


 :roflmao: i dont know, i saw some funky ones in Dallas... home of the "fat backs"


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2009, 11:26 AM~13666508
> *we might go :0
> *


what are yall doin for the 4th?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmmmm sounds like a plan, should be able to make it.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 10:29 AM~13666532
> *yall should have the worst hair cut category
> sa has lots of people that will fall in that one
> *


x2222.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN WILL BE THERE


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't Wait :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2009, 03:34 PM~13680024
> *
> *


Central Texas NEEDS to be there.... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 12:29 PM~13666532
> *yall should have the worst hair cut category
> sa has lots of people that will fall in that one
> *


 :cheesy: you should go so we can beat you like a little pinata


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE THERE*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 25 2009, 04:40 AM~13684742
> *:cheesy:  you should go so we can beat you like a little pinata
> *


so your saying yall have the worst hair cuts?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 29 2009, 12:52 AM~13725148
> *so your saying yall have the worst hair cuts?
> *


no i'm saying i want to hit you with a stick :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 04:56 PM~13718279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 29 2009, 01:50 AM~13725730
> *no i'm saying i want to hit you with a stick  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


no **** :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 23 2009, 11:22 AM~13667020
> *what are yall doin for the 4th?
> *


i dunno but i say we take this show over like its vegas :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 04:56 PM~13718279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 08:22 AM~13727463
> *CHA-TA !!! *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 10:25 AM~13727487
> *CHA-TA !!!    </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>:twak: YOU KNOW NADA 'BOUT SAN ANTO, SO U CHA~TA MR. "I DON'T LIKE SAN ANTONIO"! WHATEVER!!!! :uh: GUESS WHAT??? SAN ANTO DON'T LIKE YOU EITHER :0 HOW YOU LIKE THAT VATO LOCO....THE REST OF THE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE & WE'RE TAKIN' YOUR PEDAL CAR AS WELL ESTUPID :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2009, 09:06 AM~13727321
> *i dunno but i say we take this show over like its vegas :0
> *










:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



_*Rollerz Only Take Over*_


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2009, 09:06 AM~13727321
> *i dunno but i say we take this show over like its vegas :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2009, 08:06 AM~13727321
> *i dunno but i say we take this show over like its vegas :0
> *


 :yes: Sounds like a plan bRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Will Be There


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 29 2009, 12:50 AM~13725730
> *no i'm saying i want to hit you with a stick  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

San Antonio gonna be live this weekend with Fiesta going on  anyone gonna hit that up?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monte85_@May 1 2009, 12:40 AM~13751071
> *ttt
> *


+1


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

6 pg.?????  

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Apr 29 2009, 11:03 AM~13728793
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> Rollerz Only Take Over
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

210 hard hitterz our ready! :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 7 2009, 08:23 AM~13813824
> *210 hard hitterz our ready! :biggrin:
> *


YEA WE READY VIAGRA LA TEJANA CHINGON CASH MONEY AND SOME SURPRISES


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT Great city to spend the 4th..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

COUNT ME IN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

BBQ on the 4th??? :biggrin:


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## THEELATINA63 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'M THERE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:|


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i'll be there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good not too pricy hotel for my club? :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'll check on hotels for you...


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks brother, I seen some, but overall idk about just leaving the cars in the parking lot while we go out.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@May 19 2009, 01:01 AM~13930160
> *Thanks brother, I seen some, but overall idk about just leaving the cars in the parking lot while we go out.
> *






is all you need


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 22 2009, 11:10 PM~13663419
> *Hope to see you there!
> 
> 
> ...


is the hop on the show day


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

:biggrin: haha i rather get the granny


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 09:10 AM~13932008
> *is the hop on the show day
> *


Yes, This is going to be a One Day show....


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 11 2009, 11:51 PM~13858783
> *:biggrin: TTT Great city to spend the 4th..
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 28 2009, 02:37 PM~13717455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right 210 hard hitterz top two.... :biggrin: ill see yall there...peace!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

sup john send me your number via pm got a little something planned out for this fall out here in san anto maybe you might be intrested


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2009, 12:01 PM~14036473
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 29 2009, 09:58 AM~14036441
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 28 2009, 11:42 PM~14033715
> *
> *


 :wave: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't wait.....


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

READY 4 THIS SHOW CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 2 2009, 12:11 PM~14070519
> *:wave:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

crystal Images will be there.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 4 2009, 12:14 PM~14093387
> *
> *


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

WILL THERE BE A MODEL CAR CASH PRIZE ALSO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life

What's good homie?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Tony???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 4 2009, 08:18 PM~14099051
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life
> 
> What's good homie?
> *


chilln, waiting 4 this show, and victoria  , what up on ur side homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 31 2009, 02:55 AM~14051294
> *:biggrin:
> *


see you at the freeman tuff guy


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 5 2009, 10:07 PM~14108248
> *see you at the freeman tuff guy
> *


 :0 :0 just make sure you bring SleepyG


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 06:58 PM~14098205
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 6 2009, 11:11 AM~14111489
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 03:56 PM~13718279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall bringin any hoppers ??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wish this show was a Sat. setup


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Boulevard Aces will be in da house :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 12 2009, 04:30 PM~14174025
> *
> *


is the cutty gonna be out there?


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ILL TRY AND MAKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2009, 04:08 PM~14174313
> *is the cutty gonna be out there?
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 15 2009, 03:55 PM~14197410
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## 51bombita (Mar 24, 2007)

Texas Ranflas car club will be there...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 26 2009, 10:39 AM~14000308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cost to get in :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2009, 07:43 AM~13931040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats my favorite part that shits funny as hell


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Tickets available at Ticketmaster ($12 pre-sale + Ticketmaster fees)
and $20 at the door....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 16 2009, 09:29 AM~14205069
> *Tickets available at Ticketmaster ($12 pre-sale + Ticketmaster fees)
> and $20 at the door....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2009, 08:11 AM~14204627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats my favorite part that shits funny as hell
> *


thats what we got mrchavez for ... he got his flashlight ready


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Almost time, hope I can be get to see the show this time, not just make it in time to help tear down the truck. That sucked got to Victoria at 5:50 p.m.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 11 2009, 05:02 PM~14163146
> *TTT FOR  LOS  MAGNIFICOS
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 18 2009, 02:18 AM~14225884
> *:werd:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 18 2009, 03:58 PM~14230780
> *:h5:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

DAMN 20 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR :ugh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jun 19 2009, 12:27 AM~14235426
> *DAMN 20 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR :ugh:
> *


dont worry my friend, i'll sneak you in the back for 25


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jun 18 2009, 11:27 PM~14235426
> *DAMN 20 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR :ugh:
> *


but dont registration get you 2 passes? or is the concert seperate from the carshow? :dunno:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2009, 08:54 AM~14237464
> *but dont registration get you 2 passes? or is the concert seperate from the carshow?  :dunno:
> *


You get 2 passes if you register an entry, concert included.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_TTT  :biggrin: _


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 19 2009, 08:29 AM~14237614
> *You get 2 passes if you register an entry, concert included.
> *


awreaddyyyyyyy thanks homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt for san anto..........


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 19 2009, 01:16 AM~14235838
> *dont worry my friend, i'll sneak you in the back for 25
> *



done deal











no ****


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 19 2009, 12:16 AM~14235838
> *dont worry my friend, i'll sneak you in the back for 25
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT foe WEGO...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14246897
> *x 2[/i]*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Getting closer....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

so where is everyone that gonna be in san anto gonna party for 4th of july


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14275038
> *so  where is  everyone  that  gonna  be  in  san anto gonna  party  for  4th  of  july
> *


in your hotel room


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 23 2009, 03:01 PM~14275038
> *so  where is  everyone  that  gonna  be  in  san anto gonna  party  for  4th  of  july
> *


X2, where all the lowrider pepes gona be at partying


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I wanted to let everybody know that central texas lowrider will have a booth at the car show in San Antonio. We will have full bikes and lots of parts. Also we will be raffling off a complete bike,tickets will cost $5.00 ea. or 5 for $20.00.We will be located in the main coliseum to the right of the main entrance . Hope to see you there.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm getting nervous. hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jun 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14275038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2009, 12:14 AM~14279685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

GETTIN MAD FEEDBACK FOR THIS SHOW! TTMFT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 24 2009, 05:24 AM~14281197
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

A little over a week left.


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

well hope it is a big turn out for the show and iam sue there will plenty of tasty beverages around that weekend.....


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 24 2009, 04:33 PM~14285987
> *GETTIN MAD FEEDBACK FOR THIS SHOW!    TTMFT
> *


Are you all going to have a booth?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

On top


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

9 days away :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Any hook ups on hotel rooms ?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR WEGO SAN ANTONIO


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

i will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: TTTTTTTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 26 2009, 07:58 AM~14304804
> *Any hook ups on hotel rooms ?
> *


I'm staying at my momma's house. I got my own room and breakfast for sure. Hey Jon is pre-registration over? I got a couple of calls asking. If it's over do you still have space available?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 27 2009, 01:57 PM~14315195
> *I'm staying at my momma's house.  I got my own room and breakfast for sure.  Hey Jon is pre-registration over?  I got a couple of calls asking.  If it's over do you still have space available?
> *



hope so cuz i was planning on registering the day of show. if not please let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Plenty of space will be available for day of show registration....about 150 cars pre-registered....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14317998
> *Plenty of space will be available for day of show registration....about 150 cars pre-registered....
> *


awreadyyyy :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 26 2009, 09:51 AM~14304740
> *On top
> *



REMEMBER TO HOOK IT UP WITH THE WINNIN TICKET :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

one more week... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope i don't miss this one to.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Brown Impressions out of Austin is coming.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 28 2009, 10:18 AM~14320286
> *
> 
> 
> ...









_*RollerZ Only takin' over San Antonio! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :yes: :yes: :yes: *_


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Jun 29 2009, 10:13 AM~14327877
> *RollerZ Only takin' over San Antonio!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Corpus Christi "Rollerz" will be in the house.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

254 Central Texas will also be reppin at the show


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

MIGGY WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING TO HEAD DOWN THERE


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, hot$tuff5964
What's good bro, can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

wILL BE THERe 2


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WHO'S GOING TO HOP OUT THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 29 2009, 08:29 PM~14334035
> *MIGGY WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING TO HEAD DOWN THERE
> *


iam still not sure if i wanna get a room Saturday or just drive down there early Sunday morning. got some guys from Temple who are going to the show too and we was talkin about leaving maybe like at 4 or 5 Sunday morning. when you plan on heading out? if you going Sunday morning let me know, we can all meet up in pflugerville or something.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Getting closer. :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

CORPUS CHRISTI TX. ROLLERZ!!!! B N THA BUILDING!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jun 30 2009, 06:04 AM~14338446
> *CORPUS CHRISTI TX.  ROLLERZ!!!! B N THA BUILDING!!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heard Chingo Bling was just added to the list of performers :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jun 30 2009, 06:04 AM~14338446
> *CORPUS CHRISTI TX.  ROLLERZ!!!! B N THA BUILDING!!!!
> *


We need a show in Corpus Christi. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 30 2009, 08:39 AM~14338873
> *We need a show in Corpus Christi. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn this show is going to be big... i like it.  see everyone there....


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

what up ,were my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY AT,,remember who ever is coming on the 4th of july be ready to party ,,,we got the club set up ,,get at me for more info


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jun 30 2009, 11:38 AM~14340280
> *what up ,were my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY AT,,remember who ever is coming on the 4th of july be ready to party ,,,we got the club set up ,,get at me for more info
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jun 30 2009, 11:38 AM~14340280
> *what up ,were my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY AT,,remember who ever is coming on the 4th of july be ready to party ,,,we got the club set up ,,get at me for more info
> *







:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 30 2009, 07:39 AM~14338873
> *We need a show in Corpus Christi. :biggrin:
> *


I heard that.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jun 30 2009, 10:38 AM~14340280
> *what up ,were my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY AT,,remember who ever is coming on the 4th of july be ready to party ,,,we got the club set up ,,get at me for more info
> *


See you there bRO.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

i havent made up my mind yet when i am going to leave but if i leave sunday i will meet yall in pflugerville. i will stay in touch


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 30 2009, 05:32 PM~14343635
> *i havent made up my mind yet when i am going to leave but if i leave sunday i will meet yall in pflugerville. i will stay in touch
> *


k that'll work. :thumbsup:


----------



## AceOfDAces (Feb 19, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: 

EAST SIDE SAN ANTO

ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AceOfDAces_@Jun 30 2009, 07:10 PM~14344651
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> EAST SIDE SAN ANTO
> ...


i hope i dont have any problems finding that place..


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14345925
> *i hope i dont have any problems finding that place..
> *


Right next to the AT&T Center. It's where Lowrider use to have their shows, and the Rodeo was held before the barn was built.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AceOfDAces_@Jun 30 2009, 08:10 PM~14344651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i havent been to that place since back in the days


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

You can get tickets at HEB.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jun 30 2009, 11:32 PM~14347762
> *Right next to the AT&T Center. It's where Lowrider use to have their shows, and the Rodeo was held before the barn was built.
> *


hook it up wit some directions lol .. i dont trust mapquest anymore muthafucka lied to me last year when i went to the San Marcos show. i was lost for 2 hours 

but its on the eastside of i35 right? anyone know what exit to take?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 1 2009, 05:24 AM~14349055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know i asked this a few days back but i just wanna verify it.. if you pay to enter your car in the show, your 2 passes are good for the concert part of the show too right? or is it seperate like the Torres show was in Mesquite?


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

dam time is flying by and the show is almost here,,and the frog is still in the shop,,need to get it out :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 1 2009, 08:31 AM~14350294
> *dam time is flying by and the show is almost here,,and the frog is still in the shop,,need to get it out  :angry:
> *


you need to leave it there. its safer there :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

will have a few credit boards for sale and also taking custom orders . come by and check out the KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ booth in ROLLERZ HALL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 10:57 AM~14350469
> *you need to leave it there. its safer there :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

richie :buttkick:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 1 2009, 10:31 AM~14350294
> *dam time is flying by and the show is almost here,,and the frog is still in the shop,,need to get it out  :angry:
> *


sap0wn3d


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 1 2009, 11:32 AM~14351980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> do the richie  bobby:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 01:47 PM~14352156
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0







:0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SHOW IN 4 DAYS............


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

We will have shirts on sale this Sunday at the show.

Sizes: Youth Large, M, LG, XL, 2X, 3x, 4x and 5X.

Colors: Black or Grey.

1 shirt for $15 or 2 shirts for $25




























Sizes: Youth Large, M, LG, XL, 2X, 3x, 4x and 5X.

Colors: Blue or Red.

1 shirt for $15 or 2 shirts for $25


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14350469
> *you need to leave it there. its safer there :biggrin:
> *


ok u got me ,,,trick is leave the big girls alone :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 1 2009, 03:44 PM~14353884
> *SHOW  IN  4 DAYS............
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 1 2009, 10:10 AM~14350091
> *hook it up wit some directions lol .. i dont trust mapquest anymore muthafucka lied to me last year when i went to the San Marcos show. i was lost for 2 hours
> 
> but its on the eastside of i35 right? anyone know what exit to take?
> *


I think best way would be to just come down 35S and exit AT&T Center blvd, head south until you hit Houston St, then take a right on Houston... You'll see the line from there.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Tickets get you everywhere....


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14358026
> *Tickets get you everywhere....
> *


Cool..I get to go back stage!!!


----------



## 210 hardhitter (Jul 2, 2009)

r any hoppers comeing to play!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Only 3 more days.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 2 2009, 12:32 AM~14359337
> *r any hoppers comeing to play!!!!!!
> *


im ready homie! hahaha wats up vato ?? :biggrin:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

how crazy it is , you have a green car , and call it froggy style,,then you end up working at a cricket store,,now i have every one asking if i painted it for cricket ,,,,,,,no damm,,,its the frog,,,,this is my daily driver ,,but it is funny how it worked out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ,,,r u ready for sunday 3 more days


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 2 2009, 10:41 AM~14361824
> *how crazy it is , you have a green car , and call it froggy style,,then you end up working at a cricket store,,now i have every one asking if i painted it for cricket ,,,,,,,no damm,,,its the frog,,,,this is my daily driver ,,but it is funny how it worked out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ,,,r u ready for sunday 3 more days
> 
> 
> ...


as long as you dont turn it in to a Cricket donk :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2009, 11:14 AM~14362123
> *as long as you dont turn it in to a Cricket donk :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


like your fav skittles car in Austin lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2009, 10:57 AM~14362505
> *like your fav skittles car in Austin lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Some peoples children.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2009, 12:57 PM~14362505
> *like your fav skittles car in Austin lol
> 
> 
> ...


saw that shit last sunday :cheesy: 



:nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2009, 11:57 AM~14362505
> *like your fav skittles car in Austin lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 2 2009, 01:57 PM~14363680
> *saw that shit last sunday  :cheesy:
> :nosad:
> *


come on how can you compare these 2 cars,,,,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 2 2009, 09:41 AM~14361824
> *how crazy it is , you have a green car , and call it froggy style,,then you end up working at a cricket store,,now i have every one asking if i painted it for cricket ,,,,,,,no damm,,,its the frog,,,,this is my daily driver ,,but it is funny how it worked out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ,,,r u ready for sunday 3 more days
> 
> 
> ...


lol, thats cool and funny  , by the way thats a nice ride, seen it at victoria show


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 2 2009, 03:52 PM~14364224
> *come on how can you compare these 2 cars,,,,
> *


the skittles car was at sunken gardens last sunday :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 02:57 PM~14364271
> *lol, thats cool and funny  , by the way thats a nice ride, seen it at victoria show
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 2 2009, 09:41 AM~14361824
> *how crazy it is , you have a green car , and call it froggy style,,then you end up working at a cricket store,,now i have every one asking if i painted it for cricket ,,,,,,,no damm,,,its the frog,,,,this is my daily driver ,,but it is funny how it worked out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ,,,r u ready for sunday 3 more days
> 
> 
> ...


love this car...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

See you @ the party bRO's.


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

dammmmm the frog went back to the shop,,,i will have to break him out tomarrow,,wont be hopping but we will be rolling to the show,,better that way ,,no speed , no fuck ups,,,haawwwwwww


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

what up john,


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 2 2009, 04:31 PM~14365310
> *See you @ the party bRO's.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Car Registration - Enter at gate A (it's also called parking lot 1,9). Gate opens at 7am for registration (there is no where to go if you get there before 7am....so it's not worth arriving too early). See you there....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 more days... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 2 2009, 03:45 PM~14365458
> *dammmmm the frog went back to the shop,,,i will have to break him out tomarrow,,wont be hopping but we will be rolling to the show,,better that way ,,no speed , no fuck ups,,,haawwwwwww
> *


REPO? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning. :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what uuuup


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 2 2009, 05:45 PM~14365458
> *dammmmm the frog went back to the shop,,,i will have to break him out tomarrow,,wont be hopping but we will be rolling to the show,,better that way ,,no speed , no fuck ups,,,haawwwwwww
> *


I think the frog is a girl, always acting like a straight bitch and wanting money :nosad:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2009, 08:39 PM~14366692
> *TTT
> *


 I am going to leave sunday so let me know what time and place everyone is meeting at .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 3 2009, 08:04 AM~14371300
> *I am going to leave sunday so let me know what time and place everyone is meeting at .
> *


meet at the freeman colosium


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2009, 07:37 AM~14371168
> *I think the frog is a girl, always acting like a straight bitch and wanting money :nosad:
> *


they say cars act like thier owners after awhile :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2009, 09:08 AM~14371319
> *they say cars act like thier owners after awhile :0
> *


hey i might be a little out of it ,,but i get things done,,with the help of being a jerk,,,but hey the ,,,,,,,,,,,,FROG IS BACK ON THE ROAD AND IS BETTER THEN BEFORE,,,,SO IF YOU SEE A GREEN SHINEY THING ROLL BY ,,,DONT TRIP IT JUST THE FROG,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:  IM READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 3 2009, 09:44 AM~14371530
> *hey i might be a little out of it ,,but i get things done,,with the help of being a jerk,,,but hey the ,,,,,,,,,,,,FROG IS BACK ON THE ROAD AND IS BETTER THEN BEFORE,,,,SO IF YOU SEE A GREEN SHINEY THING ROLL BY ,,,DONT TRIP IT JUST THE FROG,,,, :biggrin:  :biggrin:   IM READY FOR SUNDAY
> *











FROM TODAY


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Seen about 4 cars on trailers in the hillsboro area headed down IH-35 South...
Be safe everyone


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 3 2009, 08:45 AM~14371536
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Looks Good Bro....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea everyone be safe on the highway esp if you heading to San Antonio tonight or tomorrow. traffic might be hell cuz of the 4th and cops are gonna be everywhere


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

See you all tomorrow Rollerz. Texas takeover sweeping threw SA Town.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 3 2009, 11:55 AM~14372793
> *See you all tomorrow Rollerz.  Texas takeover sweeping threw SA Town.
> *


you still need a place to park truck and trailer?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 3 2009, 12:55 PM~14372793
> *See you all tomorrow Rollerz.  Texas takeover sweeping threw SA Town.
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY INVASION :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2009, 12:00 PM~14372818
> *you still need a place to park truck and trailer?
> *


I will give you a call bro.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

I can't wait, im flying in from North Carolina..to take my car to this show..


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

SO WHATS GOING DOWN TONIGHT AND SAN ANTONIO


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

latin kustom head out about 30 min !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jul 3 2009, 04:15 PM~14374621
> *I can't wait, im flying in from North Carolina..to take my car to this show..
> *


see you there homie.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

whos bringing 2 for one pik-nik tacos :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sounds like your paisa ass just volunteered


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2009, 11:40 PM~14377175
> *sounds like your paisa ass just volunteered
> *


sleepys got the tacos what a guy


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

its going down tonight ,,,party ,,,west ave club is the place to be to party family,,,,


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Goodmorning San Anto*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G+Jul 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14376583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: let me know where to pick mine up @


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT

Bring your sunscreen and dress sexy... this city is hella hot!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 4 2009, 07:54 AM~14378806
> *TTT
> 
> Bring your sunscreen and dress sexy... this city is hella hot!
> *


ill bring sun screen but im not gonna dress sexy :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Be there in a few hours.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

who has extra bands?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jul 4 2009, 10:41 AM~14379317
> *who has extra bands?
> *


they do at the booth just as you enter :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ALREADY HERE!!!!!


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 4 2009, 06:24 AM~14378496
> *Goodmorning San Anto
> *


good morning sir....hows it going?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Jul 4 2009, 12:05 PM~14380145
> *good morning sir....hows it going?
> *


im good , just getting bike ready :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Jul 4 2009, 02:05 PM~14380145
> *good morning sir....hows it going?
> *


i'm good homie, you in town?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 4 2009, 02:54 PM~14380388
> *i'm good homie, you in town?
> *


why did you bring the heat with you fokker? :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 4 2009, 03:26 PM~14380577
> *why did you bring the heat with you fokker?  :angry:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Chillin at the hotel, what's going down tonight.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jul 4 2009, 04:57 PM~14381310
> *ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!
> *


put me down for a couple of tacos, ill pick em up round 8 in da morning. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 4 2009, 04:41 PM~14381472
> *put me down for a couple of tacos, ill pick em up round 8 in da morning.  :biggrin:
> *


wrong rollerz homie :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14371300
> *I am going to leave sunday so let me know what time and place everyone is meeting at .
> *


what time you heading out in the morning? i'll prob be heading out round 4 in da morning


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

How much are tickets?


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jul 4 2009, 09:18 PM~14382215
> *How much are tickets?
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

headin out to Sa town now .. still sleepy den a muthafucka but ill be out there in about 3 hours or so. still gotta stop in Belton to get gas and take a shit :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*looking good out there*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

where the pics?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Show was good, except for my steering box breaking, and of course the heat.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, saw a ton of nice low low, and got to meet new friends.


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

JON AND TIM THANKYOU FOR A GREAT SHOW FRM ROLLERZ


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HELLA HELLA HOT!!!!!!!! GOOD SHOW. Might have to head out again.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kandy shop customz clean sweep in the bikes


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

any pics


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 6 2009, 12:12 AM~14390017
> *any pics
> *


X2


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jul 6 2009, 07:26 AM~14390977
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

IT WAS A GREAT HOP :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

hood hopper did its thang.. 1st place double pump..


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> hood hopper did its thang.. 1st place double pump..
> [/quote
> 
> hicimos los ajustes para pegar lo que se necesitaba para ganary gracias a dios todo salio bien.
> ...


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

THATS ALL GOOD I TOOK 2ND PLACE!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 6 2009, 10:01 AM~14391669
> *THATS ALL GOOD I TOOK 2ND PLACE!
> *


 bien hecho homie hechele ganas hay van para arriva.

tono torres


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some pics i took of the hop


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a couple of friends i took to the show with me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some pics of the bikini contest


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 6 2009, 09:20 AM~14391477
> *for everyone that came out to the san anto wego show ,,dont forget we are having our show on aug 2, here in san anto,,,,$500 cash prize for best of show and $100 for best bike or trike,,and 100 trophies to hand out,,,and 15 artist performing,,,,so if you plan on coming from out of town get at me ,,i will try to set up a group of rooms at 2 diffrent hotels,,1 for the rollerz family and one for all other clubs,,,hope to see everyone there
> 
> 
> ...


count me in homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

my memory card on my cam messed up and i lost all the cars i took pictures of. but i do have these


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMN GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 6 2009, 10:51 AM~14392055
> *DAMN  GOOD  SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x23


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 6 2009, 09:54 AM~14392086
> *x23
> *


WATS GOOD BIG RICK...... I SEE YOU EVENT STAFF....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 6 2009, 11:07 AM~14392210
> *WATS GOOD  BIG  RICK......  I  SEE  YOU  EVENT STAFF....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yes sir i was. i was getting all the pictures


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

best show in san antonio in YEARS. shit, that show was probably better than the last one that LRM threw here 3 or 4 years back :0



TTT for magnificos san antonio 2010


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

show far the best show this year


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2009, 12:16 PM~14392271
> *show far the best show this year
> *


I agree with this guy


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 6 2009, 11:17 AM~14392276
> *I agree with this guy
> *


x124


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 6 2009, 12:16 PM~14392268
> *best show in san antonio in YEARS. shit, that show was probably better than the last one that LRM threw here 3 or 4 years back :0
> TTT for magnificos san antonio 2010
> *



yeap great show, but maybe next yr diff time of yr, July to HOT of a month, or if not make it an all INDOOR event, not much crowd walkin around checkn out the cars out in the heat!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 6 2009, 12:01 PM~14392633
> *yeap great show, but maybe next yr diff time of yr, July to HOT of a month, or if not make it an all INDOOR event, not much crowd walkin around checkn out the cars out in the heat!
> *






_*X100 
I agree it should be ALL INDOOR...TOO DAMN HOT!*_


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Where are the pics?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 6 2009, 11:16 AM~14392268
> *best show in san antonio in YEARS. shit, that show was probably better than the last one that LRM threw here 3 or 4 years back :0
> TTT for magnificos san antonio 2010
> *


yeah reminded me of an LRM show... this was as close as it gets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jul 6 2009, 12:13 PM~14393304
> *Where are the pics?
> *


 in your camera


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jul 6 2009, 02:13 PM~14393304
> *Where are the pics?
> *



tonight ill post some up after work
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any more pics of the show?


----------



## HOWARD_STERN (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2009, 02:25 PM~14393849
> *in your camera
> *


remember this pic bro?








i see you was gettin down on your work when we walked up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 03:59 PM~14394644
> *Any more pics of the show?
> *


nice meeting you this weekend


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MiKLO, Estrella Car Club, lealbros, A&M customs, Cut N 3's
:wave: whats up fellas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 6 2009, 04:48 PM~14395638
> *remember this pic bro?
> 
> 
> ...


appriciate that..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Getting ready for the next show.TTT for WEGO.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14396298
> *Getting ready for the next show.TTT for WEGO.
> *


one of the best shows in a long time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

found these on myspace.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

here are a few pics we took


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14396298
> *Getting ready for the next show.TTT for WEGO.
> *


Temple Tx August 23rd i believe is the next one plus the California show thats coming up. Truck lookin good out there yesterday bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 6 2009, 10:34 PM~14397699
> *Temple Tx August 23rd i believe is the next one plus the California show thats coming up.  Truck lookin good out there yesterday bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Torres Cali is next, then Longview, then Temple :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jul 6 2009, 10:30 PM~14398370
> *Torres Cali is next, then Longview, then Temple :biggrin:
> *


whats the date for longview?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jul 6 2009, 08:34 PM~14397699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7/26 San Bernadio, Ca
8/8 Longview, Tx
8/23 Temple, Tx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

best of show bike
1st 20 inch full
best paint-kandy shop customz


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Great show . Hot as hell tho . 


Usa Motorsports DUB UNIT - 7 trophies Including 5 first place and Best of class .


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2009, 10:37 AM~14401916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go E!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## stars (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2009, 07:26 PM~14395962
> *nice meeting you this weekend
> *


like wise man.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> 210 HARDHITTERZ TOOK FIRST IN SINGLE PUMP CAR (VIAGRA) AND ALSO 2ND IN SINGLE PUMP CAR WITH (CHINGON) AND FIRST IN THE TRUCK HOP WITH (LA TEJANA) AND MORE TO COME FOR THE AUSTIN HEATWAVE!!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Great pics of the show.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the support! Over 350 entries was a great way to kick-off the San Antonio show...we plan on doing it again next year (maybe earlier in the year, so it's not as hot). 

I also wanted to formally introduce everyone to 25th Street Promotions. Listed as a title sponsor of the event, they were really the co-promoters of the show. They brought a lot of great ideas and helped bring the show to a whole new level. 25th Street Promotions has our full endorsement of future events!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 7 2009, 07:50 PM~14406613
> *I just wanted to thank everyone for the support!  Over 350 entries was a great way to kick-off the San Antonio show...we plan on doing it again next year (maybe earlier in the year, so it's not as hot).
> 
> I also wanted to formally introduce everyone to 25th Street Promotions.  Listed as a title sponsor of the event, they were really the co-promoters of the show.  They brought a lot of great ideas and helped bring the show to a whole new level.  25th Street Promotions has our full endorsement of future events!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

show was great i had alot of fun.thanks to everybody who came by the lowrider bike booth it was cool to meet everybody.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics of the hop?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

there is some a few pages back


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14397646
> *here are a  few pics we took
> 
> 
> ...


those r sum clean ass rides


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 6 2009, 09:10 PM~14396806
> *found these on myspace.
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 5 2009, 10:05 PM~14388125
> *JON AND TIM THANKYOU FOR A GREAT SHOW FRM ROLLERZ
> 
> 
> ...



SOMEONE TOOK MY XXXXL SHIRT :tears:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14407478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yezzir :thumbsup: 

it was hot as hell but i was still able to snap some pics of the hop


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

hotobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/th_SANANTOPIX063.jpg[/IMG] THAT'S HOW WE DO IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

THAT'S HOW WE DO IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14371300
> *I am going to leave sunday so let me know what time and place everyone is meeting at .
> *


car lookin clean at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Bombarding Tim!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks to the people's choice for hookin it up w/ vip!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------

